# Powder Keg Gun Shop - Howell, MI



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

FYI - 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=312063


----------



## Max12055 (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything from Walt. He's rude, ignorant, and too broke to give you a fair price for your trade. He's your typical smart-*** egotistical gun dealer. Do yourself a favor and go to Cabela's or buy off the internet. An *** like this doesn't deserve your business.


----------

